# Grips



## James Hall (Jan 31, 2010)

Do you use a different grip putting than you do swinging?


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes, I do. I use a Winn Jumbo Pistol grip on my putter, I use Lambkin Crossline Oversize on my irons and I have Winn Oversize Hybrids on my woods and driver. I have fairly large hands and I have broken both hands, the oversise grips help me accuracy as well as grip pressure.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

about the only difference I have is that for my irons/drivers... Iover lay my pinkie fingers but for putting I just butt the next to each other if that make sense


----------

